# 300Z Head porting Question



## Guest (May 19, 2003)

I need to hear from some people who have PERSONALLY ported 300Z heads. I have gasket matched the intake runner on the head, and need to port the lower intake to match. The problem is the injector boss has an air pathway that connects it to the intake runner. How do you port the lower manifold without screwing this up?

Steve


----------

